# Mens clubs v. Womens clubs



## Duckcop (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anyone know what the difference is between mens and womens club sets, other than the color and I suppose the shafts? Is there really any other major difference?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Someone will correct me if I am wrong, but I am 99% sure that lady's golf clubs have a shorter shaft length.

Whats the reasoning behind your question, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes - shorter shaft length, smaller diameter grips and lighter overall clubs. Probably almost a "senior" flex to them, but that is just an observation on my part. 

I've got my wife's set at home - I can shoot some pictures comparing her clubs to mine if you'd like.


----------



## Duckcop (Jan 9, 2007)

The reason I'm asking is that my wife has recently, in the last 3 yrs, taken up golf. I have played for about 30 yrs now, since I was about 8 yrs old. I treated myself with a new set of clubs recently, and handed down my old set to my wife. She hit's them pretty good. She asked me one day what the difference between mens and womans clubs are when she saw a set at Target. I didn't have a good answer for her. So that's why I asked.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm glad you did ask... It gives me a chance to use the camera for a few minutes out of the day.

The following are pictures taken of My clubs (Left side) and Her clubs (Right side) of each picture. All clubs are standard length store bought.

The first pictures are of my FT-3 vs. her SQ-W


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

These next two pictures ar of my FT-hybrid #3 vs. her TM rescue #4




















The last set compares both of our 4 irons



















After studying these pictures, it appears as if the small grip feeling I get is mainly from the SQ-W club and the Taylor Made club. Her irons have a pretty thick grip on them but that graphite makes everything very light.


----------



## Duckcop (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your good info and pics.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here for all intents is a typical listing of mens and womens clubs

Men's Standard Length Ladies Standard Length 
Graphite Steel Graphite Steel 
Ti Driver 45" n/a 44" n/a 
1 Wood 44" 43" 43" 42" 
3 Wood 43" 42" 42" 41" 
5 Wood 42" 41" 41" 40" 
7 Wood 42" 41" 41" 40" 
9 Wood 42" 41" 41" 40" 
11 Wood 42" 41" 41" 40" 
1 Iron 40.25" 39.75" 39.25" 38.75" 
2 Iron 39.75" 39.25" 38.75" 38.25" 
3 Iron 39.25" 38.75" 38.25" 37.75" 
4 Iron 38.75" 38.25" 37.75" 37.25" 
5 Iron 38.25" 37.75" 37.25" 36.75" 
6 Iron 37.75" 37.25" 36.75" 36.25" 
7 Iron 37.25" 36.75" 36.25" 35.75" 
8 Iron 36.75" 36.25" 35.75" 35.25" 
9 Iron 36.25" 35.75" 35.25" 34.75" 
PW 36.25" 35.75" 35.25" 34.75" 
SW 36.25" 35.75" 35.25" 34.75" 
LW 36.25" 35.75" 35.25" 34.75" 
Putter n/a 34" n/a 34"


----------

